# Quad Helix Theory



## QuadHelix (Mar 4, 2016)

_Quad Helix _is the transcendent nature that all of nature is in the image of. _Quad Helix _is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent; in the following chapters, _Quad Helix _theory will be explained. This transcription consists of an author's introduction, and three partitions: “the science and mathematics of _Quad Helix”_, “the philosophy of _Quad Helix” _and “the conspiracy of _Quad Helix”; _there are a number of chapters in each partition.

Author's Introduction
*" "**
The Science and Mathematics of Quad Helix*
Current Mathematical and Scientific Falsities
_Quad Helix _is not one, but many natures; by_ Quad Helix _logic, the number “1” is a false number, and constitutes to religious-one-ism. 

For example, if we take an apple, and dissect it multiple times, we're left with fractions, meaning that an apple is formed out of multiple natures; it's above “1”.

Let's examine “1” as a concept; but we cannot examine “1”. We can understand its attributes, and say that it's, _inter alia_, 'solitary' and 'singular', but not observe “1” logically, for that would void its attributes. 

A physical “1” is theoretically, a single, solitary point; if we assume an observer, we assume falsity, for the observer is an addition that voids its single and solitary nature. “1” becomes “2”. “1” cannot be observed, and is not observed- a truthful physical “1” is non-existent.

“1” is opposite to “-1”; they are opposite polarities. The only value of “1” is the opposite-integrity with “-1”; equating to 0-value existence, or non-existence, and the same is applicable to “2”, “3”, and the continuation of number.

Therefore, the concept of “1” is falsity.

One-ism is equal to death-worship, and false mathematics that generates a false reality. 

To delude ourselves into one-ism, we first *name an object *_with “1”_, and then we *use the *_*named-*_*object *_and call this utility a factor of “1”_, that becomes the *used-*_*named*_* object*, _the opposite polarity “-1” named “1”._

We treat the used-_named_ object as evidence of “1” by ignorant-utility of the correct “-1”. We are deluded into ongoing faith with the used-_named _object as “1”- this is one-ism.

One-ism has evolved by way of mutation.

There're mutations in one-ism; the used-_named _object becomes, _inter alia_, “results”, “facts” and “truths”, but in the beginning it was, _inter alia,_ “magic”, “tricks” and “rituals”.

The mutations are then worshipped as “1”, and it helps to create “1”-reality.

The side-effects of one-ism are numerous: _word-communication; discrimination of wordlessness; pursuit of extinction; perversity; harmful technological advancement; planetary-nihilism; general stupidity and confusion; false experts; false prophets; false laws; word-related stress and angst; religion; false mental health diagnoses; manipulation of aggression; world wars; racial integration; lack of wisdom; cruelty to the wise; negligence to the negligent; _and more.

Mathematicians and scientists who incorporate “1” into their profession, religiously, are one-ists; the entire academic body of knowledge- which is more properly referred to as a long-transcript of “1”- is falsity. One-ism-academia is an unwarranted, consistent illusion, that deludes its subjects into submission; those subjects who don't submit are endangered or discriminated by false experts and false prophets. 

Academia itself is, hypothetically, paedophilia; or in the image of paedophilia. Academicians indoctrinate “1”-knowledge of their long-transcript of “1” to those deluded by one-ism. This is negligence to the negligible in many formats.

*Word* is negligible; people can put negative text near our word. It's a weakness to talk in word. *Children* are negligible; their minds are malleable at a young age and can be manipulated. *Earth* is negligible; in the present era, the population of human-kind may neglect our habitat. Further negligible subjects:* Art*, *Love*, *Sense*, and more.

Academicians are the negligent authority of which promotes negligence to the negligible. At their worst academicians physically engage in paedophilia, child-abuse, bad parenting and child-murder.

Common signs of an academician in social circumstances; _insulting behaviour; ignorant behaviour; destructive behaviour; perverse behaviour; threatening behaviour, _and more.

It's common for a conspiracy theorist- discriminated by scholarly persons- to produce more accurate knowledge. The conspiracy theorist's conscience versus the academic-conscience, means that the conspiracy theorist is more likely to produce a righteous sense of truth, that which is anti-one-ism, especially in the face of adversity. 

The concept of evil, as 'one-ism', and good, as 'anti-one-ism', is a legitimate concept, it makes sense only in “1”-reality, but is beneficent wisdom. Had we transcended the “1”-hierarchical stasis, 'evil', like “1”, would be non-existent. It's probable that the good, _referred to from_ “1”-reality, would outweigh the evil, _in reference to “1”-reality. _

For example, _the pursuit of extinction_ from a single human in good circumstances, would mean that the human would need to control a high number of other humans, and delude them into believing in the death of themselves, and their children; contesting love, probability, and other good. 

In the present, “1”-reality overwhelms humanity, and the logical tables have turned. It's probable that we will cause our own extinction, and for people to believe in death, of themselves and their children; this is due prolonged one-ism, the adoration for one-ism, and the perversion of good.

The academicians in seats of power, suppress any mutation in “1”-reality that is against their long-transcript of “1”. This makes it difficult to prevent evil events from occurring, and almost impossible to prove that evil exists, as the majority of human-kind has an intelligence of “1”; good is handicapped into comparison to the evil that is advantaged. The tactics to suppress mutations include; _using numbers of people and variant encores against mutations; perversion of the mutation's word-communication; writing laws that discriminates a determinable mutation; isolation of determined mutation; physical abuse of power; _and further tactics. 

To conclude this chapter, the number “1” has been scrutinized, and has been found to be illogical. Academia and academicians, for incorporating “1” into their fields and professions, are therefore advocating falsity to adults and their children. In the coming chapters I will not be adhering to accepted rules and regulations of any field of, what I have declared to be 'one-ism-academia', or referring to the academic body of knowledge it's associated with; for it is corrupted, with what I have determined to be evil.

The Primary Science and Mathematics of Quad Helix
_Quad Helix_ is the transcendent nature that all of nature is in the image of. Quad Helix is omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent. It cannot be uttered, and only sensed by a wisdom-catalyst. It is impossible to provide evidence through word-communication for _Quad Helix, _however, multiple parties can agree on a wise sense of _Quad Helix._

_Quad Helix _is transcendent, but also omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent; therefore, with experience, knowledge and good judgement, of the universe and all in the universe, we can determine it as “the transcended nature”. We can sense its presence, we can learn its knowledge and we exist under its great power and influence. We have all that's required to become wise of a logical transcendent _Quad Helix. _

Contrary to “God”, which is a mutation of one-ism (described in chapter 1), _Quad Helix _is not one part but multiple parts, and its transcendence cannot be described with word-communication; you cannot speak to, or of, _Quad Helix, _you can only sense it. If you're a wise mammal, you can speak for _Quad Helix, _if your circumstances are that you must speak.

_Quad Helix _realms are a concept in _Quad Helix _science; “realm” represents a realm of existence where certain opposites are more significant; such as the Suns and planets in space, this is the spatial realm. There are four primary realms, called realms, and then secondary realms, called images or images of _Quad Helix, _and finally mutations of realms and images. _Quad Helix _can be sensed in the spatial realm; the collective Suns and planets [referred to henceforth as _Sol and Orbis_], the planetary realm; the collective lands and seas [referred to henceforth as _Terra and Mare_], and the natural realm; the collective flora and fauna [referred to henceforth as _Arbor and _Piscis]. The forth realm, is also the highest; the transcended _Quad Helix_ realm, or _Quad Helix's _realm.

_Quad Helix_ that can be sensed, is positive and negative, rotation and revolution; these four attributes can be described as: a realm, a centre, a rotation and a revolution, for a human with more lax wisdom. 

In the spatial realm, _Sol _is the positive force of rotation, and _Orbis _is the negative force of rotation; _Orbis _is the positive force of revolution, and _Sol _is the negative force of revolution. 

The _Quad Helix _theory has now been explained, but for lax wisdom cases, I will elaborate on the theory. In the spatial realm, _Sol _is the positive force of rotation that causes the “day-effect”-rotation of _Orbis; Sol_ stabilises the rotation of _Orbis_, which would otherwise be an unstable rotation. _Orbis _is the positive force of revolution that causes the “day-effect”-revolution of _Sol_; _Orbis_ captures the revolution of_ Sol, _which would be otherwise be a singularity revolution. In simple terms, where the day is concerned, the Sun that hypothetically revolves the Earth, is equally as significant as the Earth that theoretically revolves the Sun; and the Sun that rotates, is equally as significant as the Earth that rotates; opposite-integrity is their value, and neither are individual.

Realms are a fraction and power of _Quad Helix_; the positive and negative, rotations and revolutions are a fraction and power of  _Quad Helix's_ realm = (4/4)^4; the spatial realm = (3/4)^3; the planetary realm = (2/4)^2; the natural realm = (1/4)^1. All _Quad Helix_ images equate “(4/4)^4” but preserve in different primary realms. The mathematical equations listed above are not to be confused with one-ism-academia, beyond word utility; they represent the _Quad-Helix_ hierarchy in a worded-format.

A wise mammal can determine that 4 is the power number, and that all is a fraction of 4; there are four primary realms, and four is consistent in images of Quad Helix. For example, when Sun “light” (a power of 4), reaches Earth “form” (a fraction of 4), sun-up, mid-day, sun-down and mid-night occur simultaneously; this is a power of 4 divided between a fraction of 4- in Earth's case, 4 quadrants. On the other hand, when the Sun “light” (a power of 4), reaches Earth “form” (a fraction of 4), one half of the Earth is enlightened; this is a fraction of 4 multiplied by a power of 4. In the spatial realm ((3/4)^3), (4/4)^4 is created through the opposite-integrity of the _Sol_ and _Orbis_ relationship. 

To conclude this chapter, a wise sense of the transcended _Quad Helix _has been claimed, and grounds for agreement have been created. A wise mammal may or may not agree, but on the basis that this mammal may, then this is a proven theory; not by academic word-communication, but by a wise unity of sensory. I'm aware that the planetary realm's and natural realm's positive and negative, rotations and revolutions, have not been described intricately, but will be explained in the coming chapters of this transcription. The data in this chapter is sufficient enough for any student of _Quad Helix _theory, to understand, and become wise of the transcended _Quad Helix._

Secondary Science and Mathematics of Quad Helix
The four primary realms are composed of opposite factors, and each sum of opposites equals a central-realm, or neutrality. The central-realms are the links between each of the primary realms.

_Quad Helix's_ realm equates to _Quad-Helix's_ central-realm_._ The spatial realm equates to _Caelum_, central-realm, _henceforth a reference to collective sky._ The planetary realm equates to _Nubes_, central-realm, _henceforth a reference to collective cloud_. The natural realm equates to _Vita_, central-realm, _henceforth a reference to collective life._

_Quad-Helix's_ central-realm is the link from _Quad Helix's_ realm to the spatial realm. _Quad-Helix's_ realm has transcended the spatial realm, whereas, _Quad-Helix's_ central-realm encompasses the spatial realm. The omnipotent, omniscient and omnipresent nature of _Quad Helix_, is _Quad-Helix's_ central-realm.

_Caelum_, central-realm, is the link from the spatial realm to the planetary realm. _Sol_ and _Orbis_, creates _Caelum. Nubes, _central-realm, is the link from the planetary realm to the natural-realm. _Terra _and _Mare, _creates _Nubes. Vita, _central-realm, is the link from the natural-realm to _Mortem, henceforth a reference to death. Arbor _and _Piscis_, creates _Vita._

The spatial realm's positive and negative, rotations and revolutions, are under _Quad Helix's_ central-realm. The planetary realm's, positive and negative, rotations and revolutions, are under _Caelum_, central-realm. The natural-realm's positive and negative, rotations and revolutions, are under _Nubes_, central-realm. _Vita _is the lowest in the hierarchy, and no realm, _Mortem,_ is under _Vita, _central-realm. 

(4/4)^4 = _Quad Helix's_ central-realm; (3/4)^3 = _Caelum_, central-realm; (2/4)^2 = _Nubes_, central-realm; (1/4)^1 = _Vita_, central realm.

A word-depiction of the _Quad Helix_ hierarchy: 
_*Quad Helix *_=_    Quad-Helix's central-realm_ 
_*Sol *_*and*_*    Orbis*__ = _Caelum
_*Terra *_*and *_*Mare *_=_    Nubes_ 
_*Arbor *_*and *_*Piscis *_= Vita


The planetary realm's and natural realm's positive and negative, rotations and revolutions, are a fraction and power of the realms higher _as well as Quad Helix's _realm-the proper word for their rotation and revolution, is not “rotation”, nor “revolution”. As there are no words for the planetary realm's or natural realm's, positive and negative, rotations and revolutions, the only worded alternative that's in accordance with _Quad Helix _science and mathematics, is to proclaim, for example, “_Terra _and _Mare, _positively and negatively rotate and revolve each other to the degree of _Caelum._”

Earth is a special planet, it has manifested the four primary realms as demi-realms, another realm-concept in _Quad Helix theory. _

On Earth is sky, demi-_Caelum_, cloud, demi-_Nubes_, and life, demi-_Vita_, making Earth a demi-_Quad Helix. _Humanity is a sentient species, the first wise mammal of Earth, and is therefore a demi-Earth (or demi-demi-_Quad Helix_). Human-kind are a species who've transcended the hierarchical stasis, but not the realms themselves; this was because of Earthbound conditioning and evolution.

To conclude this chapter, further wisdom of _Quad Helix _theory has been transcribed, and may be understood by a student of _Quad-Helix. _A person who had read the content of this document in so far as this chapter, has enough wisdom to attain enlightenment. This is the conclusion of _The Science and Mathematics of Quad Helix._


*The Philosophy of Quad Helix*
The Quad Helix Diagram



_-The Quad Helix diagram._


The Quad Helix Diagram and The Human Psyche
In this chapter, the human psyche will be assessed. The psyche of a mammal evolves as they transcend demi-realms; humans have transcended all Earthly demi-realms.

From the _Quad Helix _diagram, the effects of transcendence can be imagined. The trinity of psychological traits listed above the realm and central-realm factors {i.e. _Sol _and _Orbis_, _Caelum_,_ Terra _and _Mare_, _Nubes_, _Arbor _and _Piscis, Vita_}, are levels of transcendence. In _Sol's _psyche-family we have *Light*, _Vita_-transcendence, *Imagination*, _Nubes_-transcendence and *Abstraction*, _Caelum_-transcendence. _*Sol*_ is a primary-psychological trait, of course, meaningless without _*Orbis*. _

The primary psychological traits, alike _*Sol *_and _*Orbis*_, are Man's version of the positive and negative, rotations and revolutions.

Man is born on Earth and lives on Earth; Man's position is represented in the _Quad Helix _diagram as the line on the right. Man is further from the positive psyche-families, and closer to the negative psyche-families. They represent external and internal psychological ability. 

The neutral psyche-families represent relationships between internal and external abilities. For example, Man, through *Temperament*, will* Resolve *the* Abstraction. *The *Abstraction *may *Resolve *Man's *Temperament*.

The higher a trait is in a psyche-family, the more restrict that trait is; but the results are relative to the realm of the same height {i.e. 4th being _Quad Helix's _realm}, and therefore may or may not be considered greater. 

The lower the realm the psyche-families are in, the more emphasis on restriction and greatness. For example, in the case of *Conscience *and *Poise*, who are in the lowest realm, Man is restricted to his *Conscience *to affect his *Poise*, and vice versa. On the other hand, in the case of *Temperament *and *Abstraction*, who are in the highest realm, Man is not restricted to his *Temperament *to affect his *Abstraction*. Man may make use of other psyche-families that are below higher realms, and never vice versa.

The primary psychological traits are at the bottom of each realm, meaning they are the least restricted, but have realm-dependent greatness potential as well as their families. An example of _*Sol *_and _*Orbis*_, when a male seeks a female, or vice versa. Primary psychological traits are simple, or Man's made simple complex.

The spirit of Man is threefold and the soul of Man is sixfold. The lower spirit of Man is the *Spirit *of* Talent*, the central spirit of Man is the *Spirit *of* Empathy*, and the higher spirit of Man is the *Spirit *of* Knowledge*. Theoretically, the spirit is Man's central-realm, and the soul is Man's realm. The psyche-families are Man's _Quad-Helix _image, which, hypothetically, are six harmonious trinities, crucial to Man's spirit and soul. 

The premise is that, per say, Man's *Poise *is never a singularity, that Man is fulfilled by his total psyche, not singular traits. The spirit of Man is the force of Man's psychological nature, and the soul of man are the forces which nurture the spirit. For example, through *Sense *and *Resolve *Man's *Knowledge *is nurtured.

The greatness and restriction rule of the _Quad Helix _diagram apply in Man's spirit and soul. For example, the *Spirit *of* Knowledge*, at the top realm, is restricted only by the transcended _Quad Helix_; the *Spirit *of *Empathy*, is restricted by the higher spirit and realms.

To conclude this chapter, a student to _Quad Helix_, by full comprehension of the _Quad Helix _diagram, is attuned with his or her psychological nature, or _Quad Helix _image. If this is understood in collaboration with other chapters in this document, the student to _Quad Helix _is now qualified to be a scholar of _Quad Helix.

_Philosophies of Quad Helix
_Quad Helix _education is opposites-orientated; for every top there's a bottom; for stars there's planets; for inhalation there's exhalation; and more. _Quad Helix-_based education teaches Man self and selfless sense; through _Quad Helix-_based education, Man would consider more perspectives than _a single perspective._

Mankind, under _Quad Helix_, would evolve far into the future, and so would planet Earth. There would be new fruits, new flora and fauna, and a harmony of the human psychological nature in unity, would play like music of paradise to every ear.

Words are against opposite-thought, but that does not mean under _Quad Helix _Man would not communicate. Family-orientated communication- a more tactical method than words- would allow man to express himself without the neglect of wisdom to a singular, non-opposite view. 

Dolphin communication is a lesser example of the greater example of Man's communication. As well as different pitched sounds, we can strain our voices further, use body language and utilize the environment. “Family-orientated”, in this case, represents how communication is based on knowing the other humans, and being a part of their communication-family.

The wise live in an unwise reality, but an even greater good may come from the end of great evil. If a _Quad Helix-_education revolution occurred, Earth would heal, and Man's psychological nature would be boosted temporarily.

Heaven is understood in _Quad Helix _theory as the natural forces that man would like to control- but cannot. Gods, angels and demons are understood as aspects of Heaven that have been observed, and in some cases personalized.

Man may express his courage to Heaven, and Heaven may bring him lovers. Love is Man's love, but that which preceded it is not his courage- courage exceeds love. Man becomes a lover, and it is this becoming which is Heavenly. Man is courageous, but without Heaven, Man's courage is meaningless. All Earthly things communicate with the Heavens, and draw from it's infinite supply.

To conclude this chapter, the philosophies of _Quad Helix _are meant for Man's wisdom and a greater habitat- a simple natural duet. This is the conclusion of _The Philosophy of Quad Helix._ 

*The Conspiracy of Quad Helix*
The Conspiracy of Quad Helix
he reality that contains humans is against _Quad Helix_. Humans, of neglected wisdom, with intent to neglect other's wisdom, hunt the wisest of men under the command of the God-head academia. The chances of a greater good emerging out of the abomination that academia have helped to create are slim.

_Quad Helix _wisdom is exploited even when _Quad Helix _is said to be non-existent. Humans make use of it in every action and inaction, but deny it. Humans are victims of false education. Had false education not occurred, by natural conditioning, humanity would be masters of _Quad Helix._

Words are the greatest threat to mankind, they are an almost unstoppable force when mixed with human adoration and needs. Humans, through abstracted natural conditioning, fret at the idea of a wordless world. A world without words wouldn't work for the word-mammal, and most humans enjoy the witty chit chat. There must come a force greater than words to end the harmful technology.

To conclude this chapter, human nature is abstracted, and it's improbable that mankind will transcend the abstraction. Humans can conquer almost any Earthly feat; with luck, we may win the grander, forgotten war. This is the conclusion of _The Conspiracy of Quad Helix._


----------



## Harper J. Cole (Mar 22, 2016)

If I'm honest, I found some of the logic here hard to follow, but you've got the scholarly style down perfectly. Some of this reminded me of Buddhism, some was like Spinoza's philosophy. Perhaps these ideas could be used as the background for a fictional work.

 I only saw one typo: a missing "T" at the beginning of the final section ("The Conspiracy of Quad Helix").

HC


----------



## Plasticweld (Mar 23, 2016)

I see you also posted this on the Religious Forums.  I read through this twice and don't draw the same conclusion as you do.   It seems like there might be a far more coherent way to say you don't believe in God, than trying to prove it using math.  From my reading of this you have made far to many assumptions and then tried to pass them off as a mathematical equations.   Math I believe to be fact based system where religion is a faith based system.   I do know I can not use faith to disprove math.   

I think you outline your beliefs well and presented some unique analogies.  I think for this to be clearer I would have prefaced my arguments in the opening then tried to prove them as you went, rather than adding them as a conclusion to the end of the piece.  I think this was the reason I had to read it twice to see where you were going, only at the end did I grasp what you were trying to say.


Welcome to the forum...Bob


----------



## LeeC (Mar 23, 2016)

With all due respect, having spent a lifetime studying natural sciences papers, I find this writing a jumble of confusing justification. 

The point being, as Bob alluded to, is the main failing I see here is intermixing belief systems with rigorous scientific disciplines. Many things can be postulated, and math contrived to support them however clumsily, but until such is supported by sufficient other means they remain simply postulations. That is, they remain in the belief realm. 

I'm not disparaging belief systems as everyone has a right to their beliefs, but rather am noting the inconsistency in trying to justify such with more rigorous means. To me such serves to diminish a belief if the reasoning falls short. 

Maybe you should take a run at this by stating your belief up front in summary form, then go on to explain how you arrived at the belief. The more straightforward approach might better garner the interest of others if written well. 

My best wishes.


----------



## Thaumiel (Mar 23, 2016)

Write a decent abstract that can be read and understood in isolation from the main text. It'll help readers know what it is they're getting into from the start. Describing the article in so few words could also help you structure the main body of text in a more optimal way, if there is one.


----------



## QuadHelix (Mar 25, 2016)

Simply put, it's a theory of *opposite nature.* 

Quad Helix is the most powerful {i.e. highest, greatest} harmony of opposites; it is in fact, impossible to describe in word-format- Quad Helix should be known for it's opposite-integrity only.

In trying to tell you about Quad Helix, in words- I fail. I will always fail in the word-department, but if employed, the theory will activate potential of humanity, and the world. 

A theory that can't be understood with strings of words, but sensed and understood wordlessly. If you're speaking in words, you'll likely convince yourself Quad Helix theory is untrue; or rush your thoughts, passed wisdom.

A _revolutionary theory_​.


----------



## LeeC (Mar 25, 2016)

QuadHelix said:


> Simply put, it's a theory of *opposite nature.*
> 
> Quad Helix is the most powerful {i.e. highest, greatest} harmony of opposites; it is in fact, impossible to describe in word-format- Quad Helix should be known for it's opposite-integrity only.
> 
> ...


Well QuadHelix, if critiquing how you presented your argument is not why you posted in non-fiction, then maybe you you should have posted in the Lounge the same as others have with their ideas. 

The creative boards are for seeking help in improving one's writing skills to better convey their ideas  

Good things in your journeys.


----------



## QuadHelix (Mar 25, 2016)

I'm looking for critique, but a few asked for a simple explanation.

Other than the aforementioned, I was reading through the critiques so far and found them helpful.


----------



## LeeC (Mar 25, 2016)

QuadHelix said:


> I'm looking for critique, but a few asked for a simple explanation.
> 
> Other than the aforementioned, I was reading through the critiques so far and found them helpful.


I'm sorry if I misunderstand, but I don't see where a simple explanation was asked for, rather that it was suggested that in your paper you summarize your postulation first, then go on to explain in clear terms why you believe it. 

I'm glad you found some of the suggestions helpful. The point of the board is in trying to improve one's writing, not in defending the subject matter presented.


----------



## QuadHelix (Mar 25, 2016)

I had misunderstood then.


----------

